# Why do people blog their trading?



## It's Snake Pliskin (24 June 2007)

I have seen many blogs from traders of all levels and styles.

I am curious as to why people blog their trading. 
Please feel free to talk about your own personal experiences.

Finally, there are some who I feel should blog, but don't.


----------



## theasxgorilla (24 June 2007)

To me it's about being a serious student of my trading life.

It also saves my girlfriend from an overdose of trading talk at home


----------



## tech/a (24 June 2007)

I dont blog---havent the time.
But some of them are just magnificent.
The time and effort to maintain must be astounding.

Reasons I would guess.
(1) You have the time,Successful trading can be very very boring.
(2) Sharing your thoughts with like minded people (They wouldnt comment if not interested).
(3) Gaining input from others interested.
(4) Keeping yourself Honest.(Trading on a blog exposes your + and - .)
(5) Gives you something to reflect on.
(6) As ASX says gives you an outlet. (I have friends who dont know I trade)


----------



## sharechaser (24 June 2007)

tech/a said:


> I dont blog---havent the time.
> But some of them are just magnificent.
> The time and effort to maintain must be astounding.




T/a - Any in particular you know of off the top of your head?


----------



## Pager (24 June 2007)

I don’t run a blog but do have a thread on ReefCap (Chartist) website about a simple futures system I trade and have updated with my weekly results for the past 6 months.

My 

I would agree on all points tech/a has posted, trading can be boring particularly systems trading, its also very difficult for anyone who doesn’t trade be they family/friends to understand what you do, posting on a website/ running a blog is a way of communicating with other likeminded individuals.

I have found updating my thread quite rewarding in many ways and quite a few people have contacted me via personal messages about the system with either questions about how I trade or info/ideas similar they either trade or are thinking about trading, I think its been beneficial to others and myself who have bounced ideas or sought an opinion about trading futures and as ive said above if your family/friends don’t understand or have an interest in what you do then not only blogs but websites such as this or reefcap play an important role for traders at all levels as what we do is quite a lonely occupation/hobby/interest. 

I would also add from my experiance posting/running a blog helps keep you focused and maintain dicipline.

Cheers

Pager


----------



## tech/a (24 June 2007)

sharechaser said:


> T/a - Any in particular you know of off the top of your head?




Stevo from Reefcap.
ASX (From here) has a lot on it.
Ducati goes to a lot of effort but like looking at a debating teams blog!!
There have been many that Ive stumbled upon and just thought WOW that would take hrs to build and all day to maintain.


----------



## tech/a (24 June 2007)

Another good one and great Portfolio software too boot.

http://www.stator-afm.com/technical-stock-analysis.html

Not a blog but a great site.
Massive amount of work.

http://compuvision.com.au/


----------



## Dutchy3 (24 June 2007)

I tend to use this forum as a blog ... not hit by hit so much as a place I can record my positions in real time and get feedback from others.

My wife has no interest in what positions I take and I find my mates are looking for tips rather than wanting to understand the 'why'.

The more success I'm enjoying the more boring trading position is becoming (or maybe that should be said in the reverse?) so this forum and the blogs I read seem to fill in that gap


----------



## lesm (24 June 2007)

tech/a said:


> Reasons I would guess.
> (1) You have the time,Successful trading can be very very boring.
> (2) Sharing your thoughts with like minded people (They wouldnt comment if not interested).
> (3) Gaining input from others interested.
> ...






Pager said:


> I don’t run a blog but do have a thread on ReefCap (Chartist) website about a simple futures system I trade and have updated with my weekly results for the past 6 months.
> 
> I would also add from my experiance posting/running a blog helps keep you focused and maintain dicipline.




Similar to Pager (Cookie), I have a thread on ReefCap that I have set up related to Fx.

Agree with tech/a's points, in particular numbers (1), (4) and (5).

Trading can be very boring, especially when you are using a disciplined approach and it does highlight the + / -'s.

The priority is on trading though. When you maintain a thread (journal) or blog it does assist in reinforcing your focus.

Doing it for the first time does raise the question of, what if you blow an account in public, but then that is life and the thought quickly passes.

There are a number of very good blogs or threads (journals) scattered across the net and they provide a vehicle for communicating with like minded people.


----------



## CFD (24 June 2007)

Dutchy3 said:


> My wife has no interest in what positions I take




Yes, I can see how this would add to the boredom


----------



## reece55 (24 June 2007)

theasxgorilla said:


> To me it's about being a serious student of my trading life.
> 
> It also saves my girlfriend from an overdose of trading talk at home




HAHAHAHA..... I would second that.......


My wife, whilst loving me dearly and does her best, can't really keep up with my verging on obsession with analyzing stock markets.

For me, like ASX.G, it's a discipline thing. It means I have to write down my trade ideas before I do them, diary my entries and stops and my rationale for making trades. I've only just started, but it was really ASX.G and Kennas that showed me how fun it could be.

Plus, there is the satisfaction of having comments back from fellow traders - I learn every day, it's my quest that until I die I want to learn new things... I have a pretty large thirst for knowledge....

Cheers to all
Reece


----------



## sharechaser (24 June 2007)

reece55 said:


> For me, like ASX.G, it's a discipline thing. It means I have to write down my trade ideas before I do them, diary my entries and stops and my rationale for making trades. I've only just started, but it was really ASX.G and Kennas that showed me how fun it could be.




That also seems like a good way to learn from your mistakes. I'm only starting out in the sharemarket, but i think that's a good idea and might take it up. Means that if (read: when) i do make mistakes, i can look back at my throught process and see what i did wrong or what i can do better next time.


----------



## nizar (24 June 2007)

I plan to begin blogging my trading, starting in a few weeks time.


----------



## CFD (24 June 2007)

Looking forward to it nizar.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (24 June 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

Like some of you I don't havethe time to do it. I would like to and may think about it. 
Nizar I look forward to yours.


----------



## Trembling Hand (25 June 2007)

I have blogged for just three weeks and cannot believe how much I’m loving it. It's pretty hard sitting at home all day in front of a couple of screens with little interaction with anyone, trading would have to be the most isolating profession you can do. But in a short period I have made a lot of trading contacts . When I started I didn't think I would use the blog to map out every trade (I have up to 20 a day) but I thought it would be of use/interest to some to see some examples off short term trading. I'm not trying to show how smart I am because the Market makes me look very silly often but I still enjoy putting my ideas out there for comments.

Here is the biggest surprise tomorrow I'm traveling to Sydney to try out at a Prop firm largely because of the exposure I have got from the Blog. That experience alone will be worth the time I have put in.

I also have to say it has helped with my trading as putting into words my ideas has resulted in being very prepared for the day ahead.


----------



## YELNATS (25 June 2007)

Dutchy3 said:


> The more success I'm enjoying the more boring trading position is becoming




I can imagine what you mean, but I for one would never get bored by success.


----------



## Joe Blow (27 June 2007)

Just a note to those thinking of starting their own blog in the near future. Jelsoft, the developers of this forum software Vbulletin, will soon be releasing an official blogging add-on. I will be installing this when it is first released which will hopefully be in the next month or so.

It will completely integrate with ASF and will not simply be a standalone product. It will also be very customisable (you can decide who reads it and who doesnt) with plenty of options and will also have a real focus on social networking.

I will supply more details as they come to hand.


----------



## CanOz (27 June 2007)

theasxgorilla said:


> To me it's about being a serious student of my trading life.
> 
> It also saves my girlfriend from an overdose of trading talk at home





Another great Blog here....now that i've got my proxy server list i'll be checking in regularly on you and Reece!

Cheers and many thanks for sharing your thoughts G'rilla.


----------



## wayneL (28 June 2007)

Couple of other reasons why people blog.

*To market their services, eg Brokerages, option services, tipsters etc.

*To try and make money from advertising, google etc.

*To make believe they are a guru.

I've blogged on and off for about two years now and to be frank I don't have a clue why. Some people just like writing crap on the internet... that's why we're all here isn't it?

So thats my reason, to write crap on the internet.

I haven't done much for a while as it was option specific and now I've moved more to commodities it just didn't fit. So I've made a few changes. Same URL but a new name befitting my cynicism... Trading The Apocalypse. LOL


----------



## nomore4s (28 June 2007)

wayneL said:


> I've blogged on and off for about two years now and to be frank I don't have a clue why. Some people just like writing crap on the internet... that's why we're all here isn't it?
> 
> *So thats my reason, to write crap on the internet.*




lol Wayne,
And can I say you're quite good at it, lol


----------



## stevo (30 June 2007)

Why do we blog?

A good question - and I don't really know the answer. I started one up -www.drawdown.blogspot.com - initially as a place to put images to use on Reefcap (the Chartist now). I now find it a useful record of where I was at in the past. 

I don't spend a lot of time on it since I am pretty busy working nine to five (well sort of). It would think it could make pretty boring reading unless you were interested in trading. My typical entry probably takes me as long as it takes to type this post up. I like to post the odd chart, usually in retrospect since I don't want to become a tipster!

regards
stevo


----------



## nizar (30 June 2007)

stevo said:


> Why do we blog?
> 
> A good question - and I don't really know the answer. I started one up -www.drawdown.blogspot.com - initially as a place to put images to use on Reefcap (the Chartist now). I now find it a useful record of where I was at in the past.
> 
> ...





Is that working or surfing 9-5! :


----------



## CanOz (30 June 2007)

Finally just checked your blog out too Stevo, well done.

If i may ask, can you explain how you got into trading and then how you got into designing a system?

If its on your Blog, forgive me as I can't get through the whole site today, the inet is pathetic here today.

Cheers,


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (4 July 2007)

With regards to giving advice or being construed as giving advice what have bloggers done to counter this or to protect themselves with? 

1. have a disclaimer
2. don't give forecasts
3. only post hindsight trades information
4. only post educational stuff
5. posting links to what may be advice 

I am interested because I see this as a whole new world still unexplored for its potential and risks.

Nice blog Steve!


----------



## tech/a (5 July 2007)

*Snake.*
I think if wording like---then its a personal opinion.

This is my opinion.
This is how I see it.
The following is my take on it.
Ive made this decision based upon.

Disclaimers help.
Infact I think there is tougher legislation for those WHO CAN give advice!!
Hence all sorts of disclaimers and things to sign.
Ask Radge he's got the lot and an expert on who needs what.

I'll make him aware of the thread.

This is ofcourse my personal opinion and may well be rubbish.
I'm a builder!


----------



## wayneL (5 July 2007)

tech/a said:


> *Snake.*
> I think if wording like---then its a personal opinion.
> 
> This is my opinion.
> ...



All the blogs I read are worded similar to that and most have a disclaimer page. I think as long as nobody say buy this or sell that.

For an example of a licensed (I think) person with a blog check this one out:

http://flyonwallstreet.blogspot.com

In between abusing his readers, swearing and inflating his own ego (which could possibly be more tongue in cheek than anything) he chronicles his trades.

Quite funny really... if you're amused by someone being a complete @rsehole.


----------



## Nick Radge (5 July 2007)

A few things to consider with blogging and even with these forums. 

As far as the US is concerned, which is where I guess most blogging occurs, they do not require a license to write a newsletter which gives trading or investment advice. Anyone can write a newsletter and offer advice to the general public under their "Freedom of Speech" 1st Amendment. 

In Australia its a little different but we should divide it into two general area's. Those who know better and those that don't. A person who is knowingly attempting to circumnavigate the law will be deemed breaking the law by the authorities. As an example, if you have work experience in the financial (or related) industry and attempt to start trading money on behalf of other people without a license, then there is a good chance that ASIC may frown upon it. Same goes for giving trading and investment advice via a portal or newsletter. In other words, you know you require a license to carry on that business and that you cannot plead ignorance.

One of the main things to consider when dealing with these issues is "the spirit of the law". 

A blogger on the other hand, maintaining a simple site without any scale business operations may be deemed to be "ignorant" of the laws and is therefore not really defeating the "spirit of the law". If the progress of that blogger starts increasing, i.e. they start knowingly influence many people or even attempt to profit from their services, then it could be deemed that that person "should know better" and should therefore hold a license. I know there a a few individuals on this forum offering up quite specific and formal advice that is consistent enough to suggest they should be holding a license. 

One last comment, and I note Joe has it here on this site. You cannot just "disclaim away" liability even if you have the worlds longest disclaimer. A disclaimer is not a get-out-of-jail free card. If you start offering up advice without a license and then think you're okay just because you have a disclaimer, then you're in for a shock. 

A forum such as this (mine) is slightly different - to a point. It is different because it is deemed to be made up of the general public engaging in discussions about the markets. As far as ASIC is concerned, so long as its "the general public engaging in a discussion" then its all okay. The issue arises when someone who may not be "engaging in a general discussion" enters the fray. That person will be attempting to manipulate the market or offer trading/investment advice under the radar. This is where moderators need to be very careful - disclaimer or no disclaimer - that an individual may be operating in a manner that is not seen as "the public engaging in a general conversation about the market" 

If the owner of the forum is acting "within the spirit of the law" to negate such threats then all will usually be okay. I once heard that everyone will break the law to some degree. What is important is "acting within the spirit of the law". 

I am no lawyer, but this is my understanding.


_This post may contain advice that has been prepared by Reef Capital Coaching ABN 24 092 309 978 (“RCC”) and is general advice and does not take account of your objectives, financial situation or needs. Before acting on this general advice you should therefore consider the appropriateness of the advice having regard to your situation. We recommend you obtain financial, legal and taxation advice before making any financial investment decision._


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (5 July 2007)

wayneL said:


> All the blogs I read are worded similar to that and most have a disclaimer page. I think as long as nobody say buy this or sell that.
> 
> For an example of a licensed (I think) person with a blog check this one out:
> 
> ...





Pretty funny that one. He even creates new words too.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (5 July 2007)

Nick Radge said:


> I few things to consider with blogging and even with these forums.
> 
> As far as the US is concerned, which is where I guess most blogging occurs, they do not require a license to write a newsletter which gives trading or investment advice. Anyone can write a newsletter and offer advice to the general public under their "Freedom of Speech" 1st Amendment.
> 
> ...




thanks Nick for your take on what is an interesting issue. I have read some blogs, comments that I have said to myself "that sounds like advice" "but is it advice" That is what prompted my post last night.

The parts in red, green and purple are interesting to read. 

Cheers........

Ps. What does it take to get a Licence?


----------



## Mousie (5 July 2007)

Nick Radge said:


> A few things to consider with blogging and even with these forums.
> 
> As far as the US is concerned, which is where I guess most blogging occurs, they do not require a license to write a newsletter which gives trading or investment advice. Anyone can write a newsletter and offer advice to the general public under their "Freedom of Speech" 1st Amendment.
> 
> ...




Great post here Nick, but if I may draw attention to the words in blue:

Exactly how and when does someone who gives advice on forums/blogs be defined as "attempting to profit from their services" when such opinions are deemed to be for discussion material?

When does discussion material turn into advice in the spirit of the law? Someone can be consistently bang-on in their observations but how do you draw the line before it crosses over into advice? Is it breaking the law if someone is being consistently bang-on in their observations, yet does not hold a piece of paper?

These questions are not necessarily directed to Nick or anyone in particular; this post got me thinking about the interpretation of the law, that's all. Some things don't quite gel here and I wish to hear some thoughts on this.


----------



## tech/a (5 July 2007)

> If the progress of that blogger starts increasing, i.e. they start knowingly influence many people or even attempt to profit from their services, then it could be deemed that that person "should know better" and should therefore hold a license. I know there a a few individuals on this forum offering up quite specific and formal advice that is consistent enough to suggest they should be holding a license




I post up quite a few charts and often I'll follow a couple.I asked Nick if he thought I had been "One of those" (by email) he hasnt answered me specifically. I know of the disclaimer situation through the builing industry.
We cant say we will take all care but no responsibility --lets say in the case of Underground cables or pipes--particularly if the client marks them out!

I think whats meant is if I or someone else started to post consistently analysis which clearly could be seen as biased.
OR
If (and many have mailed me to do this) people asked me to analyse a group of stocks and I decided that I could make a buck from the time I spend doing that.I dont do that.Infact I dont do individual requests unless we are discussing it here on the forum.

I personally think its common sence and I think the authorities would have a similar common sence take on the situation.


----------



## nizar (5 July 2007)

stevo said:


> Why do we blog?
> 
> A good question - and I don't really know the answer. I started one up -www.drawdown.blogspot.com - initially as a place to put images to use on Reefcap (the Chartist now). I now find it a useful record of where I was at in the past.
> 
> ...




Great blog steve.

Just a comment regarding profit exits, i saw a detailed report of a backtest where entry was random (ie. they were testing an exit) that used 2 exits. 1 was a profit exit of 100%, the other a 3yr time stop. Universe was s&p500 and testing data was between 1999-2006. The system hit 84% winners and returned 30% a year annualised.

So obviously what this means is, in these bull market conditions (well mostly, ie. 1999-2000, and 2003-2006) that if you hold a stock long enough (3yrs) then it will most likely (84 out of 100) at least double.

I would suspect a system with this sort of exit to perform rather poorly in a bear or sideways market.

The dual exits go completely against the adage of cutting your winners short and letting your winners run. Rather it caps winners and holds dogs for 3 years before chopping them lol..

Excuse the off-topic guys.


----------



## tech/a (5 July 2007)

nizar said:


> Great blog steve.
> 
> Just a comment regarding profit exits, i saw a detailed report of a backtest where entry was random (ie. they were testing an exit) that used 2 exits. 1 was a profit exit of 100%, the other a 3yr time stop. Universe was s&p500 and testing data was between 1999-2006. The system hit 84% winners and returned 30% a year annualised.




I doubt you could expect any other result in a 3 yr bullmarket!



> So obviously what this means is, in these bull market conditions (well mostly, ie. 1999-2000, and 2003-2006) that if you hold a stock long enough (3yrs) then it will most likely (84 out of 100) at least double.




There is not enough information but CLEARLY not every stock was traded 84% of the s&p 500 didnt double over the last 3 yrs.



> I would suspect a system with this sort of exit to perform rather poorly in a bear or sideways market.




Of course it will its not designed for these conditions.



> The dual exits go completely against the adage of cutting your winners short and letting your winners run. Rather it caps winners and holds dogs for 3 years before chopping them lol..




You mean losers.
Yes it appears not much thought went into the selection of exit.
If you think about it once bought then the stock is held until 100% or 3 yrs---then those that make 100% are re invested---new stock bought.Eventually you'd be holding all losers!


----------



## Nick Radge (5 July 2007)

Mousie,
If you consider yourself a _"member of the public having a chat about stocks and the stock market"_ then there are no issues - which is why these forums are allowed to take place. However, if you are knowingly attempting to *give advice* and using this forum (or others) as a conduit, then you may not be acting within the "spirit of the law". 

Ask yourself the question; _do I run some kind of business that involves giving advice or specific trading instructions to the general public that can be acted upon in real time?_ If so, then you probably should have a license.


----------



## nizar (5 July 2007)

tech/a said:


> Eventually you'd be holding all losers!




HAhaha.
Yeh -- exactly.

And those losers can be much more than -100%!


----------



## Mousie (5 July 2007)

Cheers tech and Nick; typically succinct responses as always.


----------



## nomore4s (5 July 2007)

nizar said:


> HAhaha.
> Yeh -- exactly.
> 
> And those losers can be much more than -100%!




lol, not sure nizar but I thought you could only lose 100%.


----------



## theasxgorilla (5 July 2007)

nomore4s said:


> lol, not sure nizar but I thought you could only lose 100%.




With leverage your liability can exceed 100%.


----------



## nomore4s (5 July 2007)

theasxgorilla said:


> With leverage your liability can exceed 100%.




Good point, don't use leverage atm so didn't think about that.


----------



## theasxgorilla (5 July 2007)

nomore4s said:


> lol, not sure nizar but I thought you could only lose 100%.




With leverage your liability can exceed 100%.


----------



## nizar (6 July 2007)

nomore4s said:


> lol, not sure nizar but I thought you could only lose 100%.




Incorrect.
2 exits.
1. Profit exit of 100% (ie. exit at 100% profit)
2. If exit 1 is not met, sell after 3yrs holding time (time stop).


----------



## stevo (7 July 2007)

Nizar
I have been travelling / working far to hard (for me) of late - and unfortunately not surfing. I have migrated to bodysurfing in my old age  Nothing could be simpler.

Fortunately I am not a day trader.



> I would suspect a system with this sort of exit to perform rather poorly in a bear or sideways market.




Possibly. I have a love / hate relationship with profit exits (and timed exits). I have been working on a system for some time now and having the profit exit reduced drawdown, but other system factors are probably working in unison with the exit. 100% is not a lot to take out of the market if you are looking at a long term system. I'd go for over 200% because then there won't be that many profit taking exits. Most exits would be made with a trailing stop.

Another system that I worked on with a friend had quite a timed exit and was pretty simple - buy on Monday and sell on Friday in 4 weeks time. It seemed to do quite well in terms of drawdown but at the moment is far too short term for me to trade.

Entries are underrated but can have a major influence in a bear or sideways market for traders that prefer to trade the long side only. 

I wish I knew it all but I don't - there are more questions than answers when it comes to the markets. I don't want people to follow my advice on trade entries and exits because they will probably blame me if they lose. But I encourage system testing and system trading - quite a revelation when I first set up Trade Equity in Metastock and started on the system testing path. 

Strangely many people that trade the markets don't seem to be interested in testing their system - or even have a system to work with.

stevo


----------



## chops_a_must (19 August 2007)

I would be interested to know if anyone would be interested in reading a blog dedicated to philosophical and ethical aspects of the market? Because it is predominantly ethical investments I make, and ethical "trades" I take. After all, it is the philosophical basis and aspects of the market that have got me hooked in the first place...


----------



## theasxgorilla (19 August 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> I would be interested to know if anyone would be interested in reading a blog dedicated to philosophical and ethical aspects of the market?




I'm always interested in reading more about people who are trading the markets, especially the local markets.  You might as well start one, install googleanalytics and observe what happens.  At the very least I guarentee from where you start you'll be in a different place in 12 months time...and that's exciting


----------



## wayneL (19 August 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> I would be interested to know if anyone would be interested in reading a blog dedicated to philosophical and ethical aspects of the market? Because it is predominantly ethical investments I make, and ethical "trades" I take. After all, it is the philosophical basis and aspects of the market that have got me hooked in the first place...



Chops, 

It's a HUGE blog audience out there and there would certainly be plenty who would be interested. The trick is in reaching the target audience. This is getting easier with the help of tools available and plenty of helpful advice out there on how to grow your audience.

Apart from that, as G says, an interesting journey of self discovery.

Cheers


----------



## chops_a_must (20 August 2007)

wayneL said:


> Chops,
> 
> It's a HUGE blog audience out there and there would certainly be plenty who would be interested. The trick is in reaching the target audience. This is getting easier with the help of tools available and plenty of helpful advice out there on how to grow your audience.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the votes of confidence guys. 

I've created my own blog now: Measuring the Incalculable; Valuing the Intangible. You can tell by the blurbs as to what it will be about. It should be fun, because it doesn't look like there will be many like it, and I'm glad about that.

I'll let you know when I update. Might involve lots of "Greeks" for you WayneL, but perhaps not your type of "Greeks". Lol!


----------



## ducati916 (20 August 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Thanks for the votes of confidence guys.
> 
> I've created my own blog now: Measuring the Incalculable; Valuing the Intangible. You can tell by the blurbs as to what it will be about. It should be fun, because it doesn't look like there will be many like it, and I'm glad about that.
> 
> I'll let you know when I update. Might involve lots of "Greeks" for you WayneL, but perhaps not your type of "Greeks". Lol!




Chop's, I shall add you as of today to my blogroll even though you have no posts as of the moment.

I assume that some will be forthcoming in the near future. I look forward to your perspective.

jog on
grant


----------



## chops_a_must (22 August 2007)

ducati916 said:


> Chop's, I shall add you as of today to my blogroll even though you have no posts as of the moment.
> 
> I assume that some will be forthcoming in the near future. I look forward to your perspective.
> 
> ...



Yep. My first blog is just up with many more to come.

And especially for WayneL, it includes some greeks and some chit chat about "reckoning".

First post is entitled The Long Walk.

Cheers,
Chops.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (22 August 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Yep. My first blog is just up with many more to come.
> 
> And especially for WayneL, it includes some greeks and some chit chat about "reckoning".
> 
> ...




Chops,

I missed the point of your first post.


----------



## chops_a_must (22 August 2007)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Chops,
> 
> I missed the point of your first post.




A browse of the XAO analysis thread today should highlight the importance of such trivial things and "sure footings".


----------



## Temjin (22 August 2007)

Isn't most, if not all, blog traders are discretionary? That is, they depend on their own judgement on technical analysis to make their trades? Systematic mechanical traders like me never think about blogging our trades. It would bore the hell out of readers cos it's never creative. haha


----------



## wayneL (22 August 2007)

Temjin said:


> Isn't most, if not all, blog traders are discretionary? That is, they depend on their own judgement on technical analysis to make their trades? Systematic mechanical traders like me never think about blogging our trades. It would bore the hell out of readers cos it's never creative. haha



Not true at all.

Wot about stevo?

http://drawdown.blogspot.com I think.

Many others too.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (22 August 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Yep. My first blog is just up with many more to come.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chops.




Especially like the link too , nice smile!
http://www.blogger.com/profile/01277787903922158551


----------



## nizar (22 August 2007)

wayneL said:


> Not true at all.
> 
> Wot about stevo?
> 
> ...




Yeh i can think of asx gorilla's blog and Ronin's as well.
They are both mechanical traders.

Mine should be up and running shortly.
Just having some trouble posting images


----------



## wayneL (22 August 2007)

nizar said:


> Yeh i can think of asx gorilla's blog and Ronin's as well.
> They are both mechanical traders.
> 
> Mine should be up and running shortly.
> Just having some trouble posting images



Use your own html code and a third party image site like tinypic.com is best imo


----------



## wayneL (22 August 2007)

wayneL said:


> Use your own html code and a third party image site like tinypic.com is best imo





```
<img src="imageurl" /> for a straight up image

<img src="imageurl" width="200" /> if you want to resize it to say 200 pixels wide (you can use a "height" tag as well if you want

<a href="imageurl"><img src="imageurl" width="100" /></a> if you want a 100 pixel thumbnail that links to the full size image.
```

fwiw


----------



## nizar (23 August 2007)

Thanks Wayne for the info.
I will try in the morning.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (23 August 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> A browse of the XAO analysis thread today should highlight the importance of such trivial things and "sure footings".


----------



## chops_a_must (23 August 2007)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


>




In the philosophical application of anything, the definition of words being used is vital to avoid confusion.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (3 September 2007)

nizar said:


> Yeh i can think of asx gorilla's blog and Ronin's as well.
> They are both mechanical traders.
> 
> Mine should be up and running shortly.
> Just having some trouble posting images




Where is that blog Nizar?


----------



## nizar (11 October 2007)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Where is that blog Nizar?




Hi Snake.

Up and running as of about 2 weeks ago.
Before that I was too busy testing.
See my sig for the URL.

As for reasons (this thread title), the main one is that I have many friends who are interested in what i do, so now when they ask questions, I just refer them to the blog. 

And while I'm still very much a beginner, I have learnt a great deal from the online trading community (you guys!) especially this forum, so hopefully somebody may learn something from my blog and in this way then I can give a little bit back.

It also provides a place for me to document my trades (well not yet), and also receive comments, criticisms, etc.

And also, I find it a good way of assessing my own understanding of various trading concepts. It is said that a good way of testing your understanding (of anything) is to explain it to somebody who doesn't know anything about it, and make them understand.

Nizar.


----------



## chops_a_must (29 November 2007)

Have finally updated my blog again. Lol!

Just looking at a few potential trades in eco-stocks, considering they are getting more attention now, it might be worth a look.


----------



## MRC & Co (10 March 2008)

I was trying to sleep, and this exact idea came up in my thoughts, ha ha, good 5am thought! 

Just about to start a paper diary and thought hey, why not put it online so I can get feedback.

Anyways, just wanted to mark this thread so I didnt forget the idea entirely when I wake up!


----------



## noirua (26 December 2010)

A person blogging their trading is not very beneficial under the Australian system and websites, especially ASF, would soon cotton on and not allow it. ASIC rules rule, but in the UK matters are much more relaxed or you could say open to abuse, or maybe, it has become accepted - many Aussies, a few I know, are notorious pumpers and dumpers in the UK and continuously post off-topic on their personal stock they're pumping. 
I follow many and accept now that a profit is a profit, take it, and dive for cover. Usually I'm in a bit late and out early.

Following one website, I saw 5 threads set-up on the same stock within 10 minutes and posts running through it about 5-a-minute on each thread as the price of the stock, on AIM it usually is and Plus markets combined, run-up 400% in four hours. Madness reigns as the whole company's stock in issue turns over several times in the day.

I am a bit careful due to a past disaster and only use part of the money in my portfolio doing this. Most of my investments are in Australia and I only trade about twice a month; in the UK I have only 15% of my investment cash but trade at least twice every trading day and up to 20 times some days. 
Madness reigns on AIM and the UK boards but it's fun if you remain within limit.

*** I am a very high risk investor to the point of gambling. Please ignore the above if you can't afford to lose. Not investment advice ***


----------

